# Recovery e-mail from iphone 3g



## frantheman7 (May 30, 2011)

I deleted an e-mail and I really need it back, I tried a few programs that scanned and fixed pst files but I guess I must have over written the pst file, I didnt see anything for Jan, feb of 2014 and these are the months the email was received and like an *** deleted it, so Im not able to get it back through outlook.
I was hoping someone knows of a program that will recover deleted emails from an iphone 3g, I DLed about 10/15 programs that said they could do it but they lie. Does anyone know of one that really works on an iphone 3g, I would be so happy.

Thanks in advance,


Frantheman7


----------

